# Probably Another Dumb Question-Don't know what # this would be



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It's probably dumb question # 1001!Anyways here goes. I'm on side 3 here & finally was able to stay awake long enough to get to the castle place w/th light & all. I was drifting in & out if you know what I mean. I'm supposed to "go" to that place when the symptoms come. I wasn't able to get aware enough to follow all of that. Does he mean I should "go there" now when I have symptoms? Sorry if this is really dumb. Thanks in advance! BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it's a personal preference. If the imagery is useful for you in trying to calm down a symptoms use it.While the imagery may be cool for the subconcious to understand how the mind can effect the body and alter they symptoms what works for me when I am concious is kinda more direct. I talk to it like my colon is a scared little animal. The it's OK you can relax nothing is going to get you... it's OK you can calm down. Kinda like the Crocodile Hunter guy when he talks the snake into not killing him today. I suspect the subconcious may be off playing with the tools in the castle, but I don't use that conciously. Some of it just takes a bit of playing with it and learning to trust that it will work and that you can talk your colon down from it's obnoxiousness.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

BQ,This is actually an important question.Just to confuse you a bit more, hypnotherapy uses a great deal of metaphor and imagery. This is the language of the subconscious. Don't think about it so much, your subconscious knows what to do. You need simply say to yourself, "I'm going to my castle now," or something like that, and your subc takes you to that place, and brings up those feelings of relaxation and calm. This is what you do to head off the pain. Here's the important part: The thought brings about a physical response--relaxation and the feelings you have in the castle. So you don't have to consciously know what to do in the castle, your subc will learn that when you go to your special place, it means its time to relax, be free of "baggage" and in control of the pedals and digestive tract. (In the same way, our thoughts can bring on an IBS response...that's why it's so important to change those thought patterns.)AZ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

AZ, Thanks! I think you mentioned something like these Key words or phrases awhile ago in a post or in chat. Like "going to the castle" is a key phrase. I was hoping that it was something like this, because, like I said I was drifting in & out, trying to pay attention in case I had to remember the whole scenario. I'm still hanging in there as long as I can but I gave up "trying" to stay awake b/c I sensed that would be counterproductive somehow. So I am relieved to know that all that I need to say is "I'm going to the castle now", & the subcon will take over. I'm also feeling that maybe there is something I can consciously do to help myself(say key phrase) & that gives me some more hope.K, I know what you mean by talking to the colon. I've tried that in the past, like b/4 I even came to the board here. It seemed to frustrate me then, b/c I felt I had so little control over my symptoms. It seemed to have no impact, don't know if that's accurate b/c to be honest I did not give it much of a chance. So I'll consider giving that another go. Thanks.







Another question, if you don't mind,







The days we must "take off"; is that mandatory? I'm thinking that my next scheduled day off might be a rough one, filled with lots of symptoms. I was wondering if I could still listen that day, even though it's a day off. I would just listen to the same side I had the evening before. But I won't if this is a not good thing to do. Thanks so much for all of your help!







BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The days off are part of the program, so you probably want to stick with those (I think side 2 that is mostly just relaxation would be OK on the day off or even just listen to some good soothing music for a 20 min break from the day would be OK). Your brain needs processing time, and the days off give it that time. When I'm working intensely on a problem I can get to the point where I am stuck, If I take a break from it and just let the subconcious wrangle with it for a day or so without any input from me about it I usually come up with the solution (although I usually can't tell you how I came up with it--it's one of those it just pops into my head kinda things). I think with the hypno it's the same kinda thing, the breaks give you the down time you need to fully integrate what you've been putting in there for several days. Doing just relaxation stuff shouldn't interfere with the down time and could even be a good thing, but putting in more information might interfere.Another way to look at it is like training your muscles, If you lift weights every day you don't progress as fast or do as well as someone who takes rest days. And I think this is the same kinda thing.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

K, Didn't know about the significance of the rest days. (







Not even for muscle training. Good thing I usually take Sat. & Sun. off with that! ) I'm whispering here cause I don't want my gut to hear this...........I'm feeling like ALOT less pain so far than I have in the past. I don't want to jinx this. Tomorrow will tell the tale. Usually my worst "Groucho Marx" day. But I know I was feeling ALOT more pain last month at this time than I am right now. Every once in a while I'm telling myself to go to the castle. I'm hoping that's covering it, you know? I've only taken, ahem.......drum roll..... 1!!!! Librax so far!!!!!!Keep everything crossed that this continues!!!! Thanks for the "education" yet again!







BQ


----------

